# Master/Slaves oder Multimaster



## Ganz (1 Mai 2008)

Hallo 

Kurz vor Inbetriebnahme ist Kollege krank geworden und ich werde sein Projekt zu ende machen müssen. Anlage besteht aus 2 Linien. 1 Linie je 4 CPU 313C-2DP mit pro CPU einen FESTO CPV DI01 und 2 Linie 6 CPU 313C-2DP mit pro CPU einen FESTO CPV DI01.
Jede Linie hat einen DP/DP Coupler zur Kommunikation mit anderen Netzen( nicht zur Kommunikation zwischen Linie 1 und 2).
Im Programm sind alle CPU als Master deklariert mit ja einem Slave(FESTO CPV DI01).
Fragen:

DP/DP Coupler übertragt Daten von Master in einem zu Master in anderen Netz, also muss man in jeder Linie ein Master und anderen CPU als slave deklarieren, oder? 
Gibt es Möglichkeit mit vorhandener Hardware das ganze als Multimaster zu deklarieren und Daten über Coupler weiter schaufeln?
Wenn man nur mit einem Master arbeiten darf ist dann es so dass alle FESTO CPV DI01 Module bei Master CPU eingefügt werden müssen und ansteuerungs- Programm in der Master CPU laufen muss? Oder kann man die FESTO CPV DI01 Module mit Slave CPU steuern(jede Slave CPU steuert ein zugeordneter FESTO CPV DI01 Module? 
Ich bin noch Anfänger in Sachen PROFIBUS DP.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Andi


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Mai 2008)

Hallo Ganz

So ganz kann ich Deine Beschreibung nicht nachvollziehen. Kannst Du mal Deine Hardwarekonfig ins Forum stellen. 
Zu Deiner ersten Frage. Bei DP-DP Kopplern sind beide Cpus Master.
Du must was bei der einen Ausgänge sind bei der anderen als Eingänge und umgekehrt konfigurieren.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## Ganz (1 Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

habe jetzt die Konfiguration beigefügt (siehe Anlage), hoffe, dass meine Frage jetzt etwas verständlicher aussieht


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (1 Mai 2008)

Du verwendest doch eine 2DP. Du könntest den Profibus so belassen, und alle Steuerungen über MPI koppeln und hier über Kommunikationsbausteine oder Globaldatenkommunikation Daten mit der CPU austauschen, an der der DP-DP Koppler hängt. 
Wie weit sind denn die Anlagen auseinander?
Auch die Datenmenge über den Koppler ist begrenzt (ich meine 256 Bytes in jede Richtung muss aber nicht stimmen). Reicht Dir das für Deine Paramter?

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (1 Mai 2008)

ich würd gern mitreden, hab aber kein *word* ... 

... naja, ich rate mal: AUDsu hat den richtigen Tipp! und MPI kann bei 187,5 kbit/s eine maximale Segmentlänge von 1000 m ab ...

[edit=lori fragte nach] die 1000m funktionieren nur mit potentialgetrennter MPI-Schnittstelle! Bei *nicht* potentialgetrennten Schnittstellen sind es 50m! [/edit]

[edit2=lori passt auf] die 313C-2DP hat eine nicht potentialgetrennte Schnittstelle [/edit2]


----------



## Ganz (1 Mai 2008)

Hallo 
Stichwort "Globaldatentabelle (GDT)" oder?:-D


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich muss mich da AUD anschliessen - trotz deines NetPro-Bildes.
Was genau möchtest du erreichen / machen ?
Sollen die Einzel-CPU's miteinander kommunizieren ?
Welche (wieviele) Daten sollen über den Koppler nach "Aussen" weitergereicht werden ?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Kai (1 Mai 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich würd gern mitreden, hab aber kein *word* ...


 
Hier mal die Konfiguration als PDF-Dokument.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Ganz (1 Mai 2008)

> Sollen die Einzel-CPU's miteinander kommunizieren ?


Ja. Datenmenge 2 Byte pro CPU


> Welche (wieviele) Daten sollen über den Koppler nach "Aussen" weitergereicht werden ?


14 Byte.

Gruß


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 Mai 2008)

Die Daten, die die CPU's untereinander austauschen wirst du warscheinlich über den MPI verschicken können (bei 2 Byte sollte das kein Thema sein) - habe ich allerdings noch nicht gemacht ...

Die 14 Byte über den DP-Koppler stellen auch keine Problem dar. Hier ist nur wichtig, dass in beiden PB-Kreisen, in denen er verwendet wird der Datenbereich gleich groß definiert ist. Der PB-Kreis 1 (vor dem Koppler) braucht den Aufbau des PB-Kreis 2 (hinter dem Koppler) nicht zu kennen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Ganz (1 Mai 2008)

*Vielen Dank* für euere *Tipps* ! 

Gruß Andi


----------

